# Upgrade to 9.0 from 8.2 custom kernel



## einthusan (Mar 14, 2012)

My server had a custom kernel, when *I* upgrade to FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE using [CMD=]freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE[/CMD] would everything upgrade fine or would the custom kernel cause problems? I am hoping to get the benefits of ACHI features introduced in 9.0


----------



## einthusan (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually think *I* found my own answer.


```
WARNING: This system is running a "MYKERNEL" kernel, which is not a
kernel configuration distributed as part of FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE.
This kernel will not be updated: you MUST update the kernel manually
before running "/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install"
```

Found it from this link.
Chapter 25 Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD


----------

